# re: angry comments



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Bringing a bad attitude to online forums doesn't
go anywhere. It's a marginally useful thing to do and it
doesn't earn respect from online acquaintances
generally. More likely, it will make them wary of
interaction.

I get irritated just like anybody does - with situations,
with other people. Helping people out here who
are asking sincerely for insight on how to be 
more effective woodworkers turns me on. I 
do it for fun, for the joy of articulating my 
hard-won understanding of the craft.

My back has been hurting a lot. It's been getting
better but the healing process has me in a state
of continuous exhaustion. If I felt better I'd be
doing more woodworking.

I dunno folks. I understand not everybody has
another person who they can vent to and forums
offer an outlet to, well, let it out. Understand though
that even if you write something angry you are
unlikely to be understood so venting online has
limited potential as a means to work through anger. 
Myself, when I'm frustrated I might spend some time
hanging out with an animal or go for a hike. Seems
to help clear my head.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Amen Loren. I think most of us here try to stay positive, and in general do a good job of keeping criticism positive and useful. We all screw up sometimes and whether we mean to or not, we post something stupid. But purposefully malicious stuff is no good to anyone.

As a note, Loren, your expertise has been particularly beneficial to me and when I post I always look for your responses and hold them in high regard. You are succeeding at helping spread knowledge in a helpful and positive way. I also always look forward to thefridge's comical wit. It is much appreciated, as is his electrical expertise.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

We'll said Loren.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Also… you know of course that what people reveal
of themselves through forums is a tip of the iceberg.

I've learned to read people a bit. Maybe somebody
has a sick spouse or some other demoralizing 
situation that is just not letting up and it's 
very difficult to connect with new people under
the strain. The default many of us go to under
such stress is to behave like we saw our 
caregivers behave when we were little kids.
Sour coping behaviors are understandable 
or even transparent to some people but most folks 
will be turned off.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

+23 Loren…


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> Maybe somebody
> has a sick spouse or some other demoralizing
> situation that is just not letting up and it s
> very difficult to connect with new people under
> ...


I know if I were in a situation like that I would just keep to myself,and shut down or disconnect from the rest but you are right, some may come across as snippy or intolerant when they really don't mean to.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

Loren,
I'm with you on angry comments. I come here for information on a hobby I love. I always appreciate the comments you add to the forums.

If I want to pick a fight, I've got plenty of relatives who will help me out.

BJ


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I have not yet figured out why some folks use a forum or a site to be demeaning or condescending to others. Just like I have not figured out why that happens in the real world. When I encounter these personalities, it often makes me sad as most of them are in position of power, incorporating their status to make others miserable. Nevertheless, I try to show them kindness in hop of reflecting something good or positive to encounter their negative attitude; it rarely works. It make them suspicious and even more insecure. As far as I am concerned, that is their problem. To encounter a bulldozer, sometimes it is best to be a tank.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

*+1 mrjinx007* To encounter a bulldozer, sometimes it is best to be a tank.

I got into trouble on a regular basis in Iraq for my shoot first, shoot some more, empty the mag and then ask the questions attitude. Oddly I am alive and well, others with this peace to the world and PC crap, well it was a nice funeral ya know. LOL


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Loren , you were in the CL a while ago urging folks not to read the ' off topic ' stuff ( Coffee Lounge forum ).

This was shortly after someone posted a topic like " Can anyone really give advice on Lumberjocks " .

*That* pissed you off . So you came to tell everyone, and vent in the CL .

Where were you when people were espousing genocide, and racism , and homophobia in this forum in the old days?

I didn't see you speaking against them like some of us did .

Do me a favor , since you are new to this forum ,

Go back and read all of DKV's forum topics .

You will get an sampling of the most prurient , base , vulgar , stupid , inflammatory ,

and offensive crap that he could manage to upload and

serve up on an almost daily fishing expedition .

After you read every last word from DKV , 
then come back and continue your psychological pronouncements 
and polite lecturing .

The main thing that you will find, that has been insulted, is your own intelligence .

I will insult Trolls , and I will insult Trolls who delete my insults to Trolls .


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

That's funny.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Way to go Loren.
I don't access this site to see someone venting about service, supplies, or delivery.
I wanna continue to learn even at my old age.
Bill


----------



## OldRocker (May 15, 2014)

I've been around about 2402 days, and I've never seen a bigger troll on here than moment! Relax Loren, nothing to concern yourself with here.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Moment, thanks for following me and providing the free marketing. My posts from day 1 do not come close to the descriptors you have applied to them. You must have enjoyed them to go back through three years to reread them. Keep following…


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> I got into trouble on a regular basis in Iraq for my shoot first, shoot some more, empty the mag and then ask the questions attitude. Oddly I am alive and well, others with this peace to the world and PC crap, well it was a nice funeral ya know. LOL
> - woodbutcherbynight


What an offensive and doubtful statement:
Over 1 million soldiers served in Iraq over the 10 years of that ridiculous made up war.
4,400 were killed. So that means you and 99.9966% survived, regardless of feelings about fellow humans.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I got into trouble on a regular basis in Iraq for my shoot first, shoot some more, empty the mag and then ask the questions attitude. Oddly I am alive and well, others with this peace to the world and PC crap, well it was a nice funeral ya know. LOL
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> What an offensive and doubtful statement:
> ...


While woodbutcherbynight could have said it differently, our combat troops, rules of engagement are asinine.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Loren, I agree wholeheartedly with you. But there's certain people who are not happy and don't like others being happy. Their only joy seems to be tearing others down and try to bring them to their own level. I try to avoid most of those topics. Hatred takes to much energy away from life.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> While woodbutcherbynight could have said it differently, our combat troops, rules of engagement are asinine.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Sounds appropriate given it was an asinine war. 
I find the comparison between angry comments and murder to be nonexistent.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

There certainly are times when I want to post some inflammatory things. I usually write them, then delete it. What I do not care for, is the posters that start a thread just to start an argument, then sit back and watch the fire works. I will not name names….in Law Enforcement we call those "Pot Stirrers". 
Our country is founded on differing opinions and views, we all need to be tolerant of all the opinions and not degrade others opinion. The differnces of opinion should not lead to confrontation, but human nature is such that it happens, so we need to be tolerant of those that aren't all that tolerant too. Maybe keep some of your extreme opinions to yourself. That is why I have always wanted to keep the conversation to wood working…it may save some friendships in the long run.
Just my .02 
Mike


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

moke, would you agree that Moment isn't very tolerant of others opinions? She attacked me with a very intolerant attitude.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Deek RobS888 said my statement was offensive and doubtful. Gave me a laugh, never saw him at our base Cedar 2 in Iraq. Can you imagine the comments about my uniform?


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Deek RobS888 said my statement was offensive and doubtful. Gave me a laugh, never saw him at our base Cedar 2 in Iraq. Can you imagine the comments about my uniform?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

